# Kinda Frustrated over herd name ideas!



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

I am having such a hard time finding something that is not already taken by someone! I wanted 

Itegrity - because we stive to be people of integrity no matter what we are doing. We want to honor God in our lives (and even our herd name)

BUT I googled it and it is taken by someone in TN who raises Nubians.

Then I thought

Providence - because we relpy on God to provide us with what we need as we work hard to honor him. And the goats will provide us with food, and we will provide them with what they need. 

BUT I googled it and there is a Providence Hill Farm which is most likely too close. 

:GAAH: 

any ideas? I want something that is honoring to God, sounds good, and isn't too long.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Udderly Blessed?

Amazing Grace, although I think thats taken.

Heavenly acres?

Oh you could do Nevaeh Farm(heaven spelt backwards)

I know I have more....lol


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

What breed of goat do you raise? What registry do you use?

Udderly Blessed is really cute for dairy goat herd.


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

I have nubians, and I so far have registered with ADGA.


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

How about "Reverent Acres...."

When we were brainstorming for a farm name, we putzed around on http://www.babblefish.com/freetranslator.php to find interesting synonyms for honesty, integrity, reverence, etc. That's how we came up with "Chivalry Timbers."


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

I do like Udderly blessed... That's cute. :greengrin: 

Hmmm, other names.... It would be handy knowing what kind of goats you are raising primarily...

Heaven Sent ____?
Jehovah's acres/blessings/?
Tiny Blessings (if ND's)
Abundant Blessings
God's abundance

I'll have to do some more thinkin'....


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks for the idea's guys.  

Evidently I am not very origional . . . I just tried Proverbs 31 (The wife of Noble Character chapter) and struck out again when I googled it . . . I was really excited about that one. :hair: LOL!


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

You should find someone you know with a membership directory for whatever registry(ies) you will want to use and ask them about the possible names you like and see if they are taken. If not, then most likely you will get the one you want!


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

I don't know anyone with a list, does anyone here have a current list?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

What registry are you looking at? I think I have the 2011 ADGA and AGS directories here with all the herd names...I'll have to look, but let me know if you want anything looked up.


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

Hossana goats?


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

KW Farms said:


> What registry are you looking at? I think I have the 2011 ADGA and AGS directories here with all the herd names...I'll have to look, but let me know if you want anything looked up.


ADGA, thanks! Is the Proverbs 31 on there?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Ok, I do have the 2011 ADGA herdname directory.

These are taken:

Proverbial
Proverbs 27:27
Proverbs Farm
Proverbs 27:23-27

I think Proverbs 31 is taken, but I don't see it in here. There is a person near me with nubians whose farm is Proverbs 31. http://proverbs31nubians.blogspot.com/


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

Yep, that's the website I saw with Proverbs 31. Maybe she doesn't register them under Proverbs 31?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I see a goat on her website with the herdname Proverbs 31. She probably just didn't pay the dues early enough to get put in the directory. :shrug:


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

Hossana Kingdom 
benediction 
Sanctity 
Divinity Farm 

None of these are listed in the ADGA book

Psalm 23 is not listed.

Don't forget some names were registered after the book was published so may not be listed. Don't be afraid to call them. They will let you know over the phone if you've got a chance at the name you ask for.


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

Psalmody ??? Good Luck!


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks for all the ideas guys!


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

ADGA recently listed purged herdnames here;
http://www.adga.org/index.php?option=co ... atest-news
Maybe that will help give you a few ideas


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Just please don't take the herdname 'Goat Song'!!! :wink: I need to send in ma' dues, and get my herdname in the book. :greengrin:


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

LOL! I truely hope you get the name you want!!! Its HARD coming up with something that someone else hasn't thought of!

what do you think of *Integrity Rock*? Like I said, we try to live with integrity in everything we do, and we live on a solid rock lol! Just try building fence around here HA! Its a little long but maybe not too long?


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

I like it...  You could also look at it as Christ being our solid rock to stand upon in life.


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

Exactly!


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

I like it!! :thumb:


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

I think we will try to get it! I hope hope hope its not taken or someone has something too darn close!

I sent in my membership dues today via snail mail, can I apply before I get my membership?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Devin said:


> I think we will try to get it! I hope hope hope its not taken or someone has something too darn close!
> 
> I sent in my membership dues today via snail mail, can I apply before I get my membership?


Yes you can. You can actually call and get the ok over the phone if it is available you can then submit herd name application online with membership pending. :thumb:


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

Awesome! I'll look into it tomorrow if I get a chance! Thanks!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I like Integrity Rock! :thumb:


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

I really like that name. Hope you get it!


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks guys! I am really excited about it now, if I don't get it I will be CRUSHED! Then I will have to name it Crushed Rock :ROFL:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I like it!...crossing my fingers it is ok'd with ADGA...they are so darn picky about herd names! And yeah, you can just call or email them with your herdname idea and they'll let you know if it's available.


----------



## myanjelicgirlz (Jul 19, 2011)

maybe:
Genesis Acres
Halo Farms
John 3 (something or other?
blessings 
Thank God for Goats!!

i will have to think more on it


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

> Thanks guys! I am really excited about it now, if I don't get it I will be CRUSHED! Then I will have to name it Crushed Rock :ROFL:


 :slapfloor:


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2011)

I checked ADGA herd names on their website and Integrity Rock is not taken. Good luck!


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks! I'm going to have to find that list, I looked and looked but didn't see it!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Have you called? I hope that you were able to get it!


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

They won't let me have it :sigh: Because that other person has Integrity. They say I can put something before integrity but not after :? I fail to see much difference, but Oh well. :tears:


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

Rock of Integrity


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

I might go for that Randi, but it is getting kinda long. I'll think it over some more. I won't have any kids to register until next spring so its not a huge deal to get a name right now. I just want to stop obsessing over it LOL!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

What about like Eternal Life Farm? I think that sounds really cool.


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

I does, I'll have to play around with it and other ideas that have been presented. Thanks guys!


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

Drop four spaces--Rock Integrity


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

Does anyone know if I am allowed to use a title of a Song?

http://www.azlyrics.com/lyrics/castingc ... esong.html


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I am sure if it is available you can. That is real nice!! I would try for it!


----------



## Jdyson (Jul 20, 2011)

ABC All Because of Christ


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I like Lifesong!


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

I have requested if a couple more are taken, we will see . . . 

I actually requested before that she reconsider my request and/or explain why there could be 
Proverbial
Proverbs 27:27
Proverbs Farm
Proverbs 27:23-27

all so closely related, and mine not be excepted and she said the new policy is that there be no herd names sold with any part of another herd name unless a word come before it. she even said it was a strange policy, but that it was policy . . . 

People are going to have difficulty coming up with something worth having! :GAAH:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

How frustrating! :hug: You will find one that they accept and fits you and your farm well. It may take time but you did say that you won't have kids until next year.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

You could try putting your state initials before your rejected choices...that way there is something before it and you are following their "policy." :doh: :shrug:


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

That is a thought! I'll have to play with it. right now I have aske about

*Lifesong *

and

*Hope Rising*


----------

